

Time to go (travel the world for a year) - adamloving
http://www.tonywright.com/2013/time-to-go/

======
auctiontheory
If you want to travel the world, you absolutely do not need to have had as
much professional and financial success as the OP. Not even close.

To get started, read _Vagabonding_ by Rolf Potts.

